# Dry Fire



## Goose Unit (Apr 28, 2008)

Can a New Bowtech Destroyer 340 withstand a dryfire?


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

NO BOW CAN STAND UP TO DRY FIREING.

They might not blow up and swarm on you.

No sence to try it. shoot arrows. not dry.

It can crack limbs. break strings or cables.

also break cams. loosing peep sights, kisser buttons, anything.

So the best advise is not to dry fire any bow. any time. for no reason.

The best advise is no matter how new, old, or whatever the bow is do not dry fire it.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I was trying to be nice to a fellow with limited money, and sold him a four year old York Tracker. That bow had composite limbs and aluminum alloy wheels and was tough as nails. The next day he brought it back broken and wanted his money back. I had sold it to him for only $50, but I didn't want to give back the $50 for a broken bow. The swagged aluminum had slipped on the cable, so I fixed it to his satisfaction.
After he moved away his buddy who worked with me came to me and told me the real story. On the way home the guy had bought a case of beer and a couple of bowhunting movies. He sat at home with this other guy drinking beer and dry firing at every deer in the video. I would not want a bow that had been dry fired a single time.


----------



## Mandanhouse (Mar 31, 2009)

Brotherman should stick to drinking beer, sitting on the couch and watching "Sports Illustrated Swimsuit Video's" . Stay out of the woods.


----------

